# Bike Garages...



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

The two roomies and I did some garage cleaning recently. The garage is looking better and better!!!!


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

*Still more....*

here are a few more...


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

*a few more...*

what's in the frig??

Oh yeah, and my new baby too!!


----------



## zman (Mar 16, 2004)

Umm... can I move in?


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

zman said:


> Umm... can I move in?


Currently there is a 4 bike minimum.


----------



## scanjok (Jul 2, 2004)

*kinda like candy land*

That is awesome!!! I thought I was cool with 7 bikes, a craftsmans ball bearing toolbox, and bike stand. I'm guessing no gurls live @ ur house either, haha


----------



## zman (Mar 16, 2004)

Andy aka Rut said:


> Currently there is a 4 bike minimum.


Four's not a problem. I'm working on six right now.


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

Andy aka Rut said:


> Currently there is a 4 bike minimum.


My offer to rent your room still stands

And I meet the 4 bike minimum with ease.....but is there a maximum

B


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

donkey said:


> My offer to rent your room still stands
> 
> And I meet the 4 bike minimum with ease.....but is there a maximum
> 
> B


When it's time for one of us to move out....you got a spot!

Then we would actually have someone that could work on them too!


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Where's the girlie calendar?


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*I Am There!*

Blue Moon is the best beer in your fridge. 

I have eight rides, do I get two rooms?


----------



## zman (Mar 16, 2004)

I just discovered Fuller Stout. As a result I'm a bit drunk!


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Bottles are SO last century.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

I like the way the new bike gets to stay in the house, not the cold ol' garage


----------



## JJT (Dec 24, 2003)

Impressive!

But what the hell do you use that Bonfire with road tires for??

Even Dutch beers in the fridge? Like I said, impressive..

Part of my 'garage'...


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Andy, that seem like THE way to keep out obtrusive chicks, show them the garage first.
I see fat small fat tires, and skinny big ones, but no big fat ones??


----------



## 32seventeen (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a seperate ajoining room for bike storage, otherwise I would not be able to move in the garage. I do keep a car in there ya know!


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

Cloxxki said:


> I see fat small fat tires, and skinny big ones, but no big fat ones??


I believe we have 2 full boingers. The rest are either rigid or hardtails. No 29'ers in the quiver-sorry.
As for bottles being so last year. Buttweiser was the year that never really existed at all. Come on now Pete....I think EVERYONE expected at least a little more from you than that!
Regarding the Bonfire...It's my only "road" bike with gears. I have the Pista (fixed) and the green Voodoo (ss with just over 3:1 on her). The Bonfire will hopefully get me back in shape.


----------



## SSPIN (Sep 21, 2004)

WOW! The most impressive thing, however, is all those really nice bikes hanging in there without parts and stuff.

Jeez, I;m speechless.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*wow!*



32seventeen said:


> I have a seperate ajoining room for bike storage, otherwise I would not be able to move in the garage. I do keep a car in there ya know!


i'm having a workshop built and i want it to look just like yours when i'm done....well, except i want my bike on the stand. 

rt


----------



## 32seventeen (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks *rt*  , you can put your bike in the stand anytime 



*rt* said:


> i'm having a workshop built and i want it to look just like yours when i'm done....well, except i want my bike on the stand.
> 
> rt


----------



## shastaou812 (Jan 15, 2004)

*On the other hand*

This is not a very impressive bike garage but it works.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

32seventeen said:


> Thanks *rt*  , you can put your bike in the stand anytime


yeahbut, can i move all your tools into my workshop.  ok, not all of them but you do have several that i don't yet have.

hehe

rt


----------



## 32seventeen (Jan 15, 2004)

*rt* said:


> yeahbut, can i move all your tools into my workshop.  ok, not all of them but you do have several that i don't yet have.
> 
> hehe
> 
> rt


 I moved all that stuff a couple years ago when we bought this house, trust me you don't want to move all my tools . sshhhhhh, no one noticed the deraillure alignment tool hanging up


----------



## jaxpaw (Oct 26, 2004)

*Beer list please?*

I can recognize the Corona, Newcastle, Blue Moon, and is that Amstel Light? But how about a run down of what else is in there?

Very impressive garage. Is your Seven a SS?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

32seventeen said:


> I moved all that stuff a couple years ago when we bought this house, trust me you don't want to move all my tools . sshhhhhh, no one noticed the deraillure alignment tool hanging up


LOL! i know the feeling. i moved about a year ago and had to figure out a way to pack up my tool bench. i still haven't really got it set up but that's because i keep telling myself that there isn't any sense in setting things up since i'm just going to have to move it again when the workshop is built.

hmmm, where is the phone number for my contractor.... 

rt


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

You guys have motivated me to get my workshop into shape. It has great potential but the house itself has taken up most of my time....time to show it some love!


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Andy aka Rut said:


> As for bottles being so last year. Buttweiser was the year that never really existed at all. Come on now Pete....I think EVERYONE expected at least a little more from you than that!


 The handle is a souvenier from Mexico and doubles as a beer security system, since nobody would think of taking Cervesa Bud.

That's a 7.9 gallon keg of Drake's IPA. The fact that the beer in the outlet line isn't clear is one of the shortcomings of the security system.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

YuriB said:


> It has great potential but the house itself has taken up most of my time...


 Priorities.

My garage was the first thing to get finished, but then again we hadn't moved in yet.


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't know what I was thinking - my guess is the asbestos in the linoleum in the house went straight to my brain. Sheet I'm giddy to get home and get crackin and a kegulator would be a perfect finish piece! Now if I can only find a Micky's tap...


----------



## 32seventeen (Jan 15, 2004)

Pete said:


> Priorities.
> 
> My garage was the first thing to get finished, but then again we hadn't moved in yet.


I like the floor, very nice! Did you put that in, what is it, where do I get some? I can feel another project in the works.


----------



## ScubaCruz (Jan 12, 2004)

*Questions for 32seventeen*

32seventeen,

Accolades on the use of the small area and the meticulous placement of everything. Got to agree with *rt*, I want my work area to some day look as good as yours!

Three questions in the attached picture and one extra one;

1. Tape cabinet on the right? Did the IT dept have a down sizing sale? Ours did in the late 90's. I got 4 metal shelves, 2 large recycle bins and two swivel office chairs, all for $4. The cabinet reminded me of two of my long time buddies who started out as tape-apers (pc incorrect 80's term?) before moving on to be network gurus.

2. Sand blaster or bio-hazard red box on the left?

3. Those yellow disc template looking things in the middle, bike maintenace related?

I see the wheel dish tool, but not the spoke tension guage? In a drawer or don't use one?

Again, inspiring work area!


----------



## pcrap (Aug 2, 2004)

*I recognize one more*



jaxpaw said:


> I can recognize the Corona, Newcastle, Blue Moon, and is that Amstel Light? But how about a run down of what else is in there?


Downtown Brown (referring to the beer, not a bag o' shwag)

Haven't seen that since college out west.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

32seventeen said:


> Did you put that in, what is it, where do I get some? I can feel another project in the works.


 It's just 12"x12" VCT (vinyl composition tile, the stuff that you see in grocery stores) that you can get at Home Depot for around $.70 a square foot.

About 10 hours to install in that pattern in a deep three car garage.


----------



## 32seventeen (Jan 15, 2004)

Pete said:


> It's just 12"x12" VCT (vinyl composition tile, the stuff that you see in grocery stores) that you can get at Home Depot for around $.70 a square foot.
> 
> About 10 hours to install in that pattern in a deep three car garage.


 Do you have four of the same color grouped together? I guess you have to put down an adhesive first? Thanks Pete, it looks great.


----------



## 32seventeen (Jan 15, 2004)

Accolades on the use of the small area and the meticulous placement of everything. Got to agree with *rt*, I want my work area to some day look as good as yours! 
Thanks

Three questions in the attached picture and one extra one;

1. Tape cabinet on the right? Did the IT dept have a down sizing sale? Ours did in the late 90's. I got 4 metal shelves, 2 large recycle bins and two swivel office chairs, all for $4. The cabinet reminded me of two of my long time buddies who started out as tape-apers (pc incorrect 80's term?) before moving on to be network gurus

Yes, It's an IBM tape cabinet, my dad found it at a second hand shop for cheap and we both bought one. They are awesome cabinets, they were built to last.  

2. Sand blaster or bio-hazard red box on the left? 

It's a blasting cabinet, I do a bunch of restoration projects and it's must have.  Check out my latest restoration, pic attached.

3. Those yellow disc template looking things in the middle, bike maintenace related? 

Those are just stickers on the front of a drawer, I think they came on Cannondale boxes. I had that drawer bolted to my bench at a shop I used to manage, and the builder used to stick them on the drawer. Dam thing won't come off!  

I see the wheel dish tool, but not the spoke tension guage? In a drawer or don't use one? 

You missed the truing stand on the right....yes, I have a wheelsmith tensionometer. I have a bunch of lesser used, bike related, tools in the drawers. You can't fit everything on a tool board.

Again, inspiring work area!

Thanks, I am glad you enjoyed the pics. I don't know why, but shop pics are some of my favorites.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

*Mine looks like this*










Its a mess right now due to the kitchen being remodeled but you get the idea.


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

*Beer List*



jaxpaw said:


> I can recognize the Corona, Newcastle, Blue Moon, and is that Amstel Light? But how about a run down of what else is in there?
> 
> Very impressive garage. Is your Seven a SS?


From Left to Right

Sam Adams-Winter Lager
Sam Adams-Holiday Porter
Corona https://forums.mtbr.com/images/icons/icon11.gif
NewCastle https://forums.mtbr.com/images/icons/icon10.gif
St Pauli-Dark https://forums.mtbr.com/images/icons/icon14.gif
BlueMoon-Belgium White https://forums.mtbr.com/images/icons/icon12.gif
Pete's Wicked-WanderLust Cream Ale https://forums.mtbr.com/images/icons/icon10.gif

Second Shelf
WinterBraun
Pyramid-Hefeweizen
Downtown Brown
Sam Adams-Light
Sam Adams
Amstel Light
Heineken 1.5 Liter

Is the Seven a ss? What board are we on??? Just Kidding...yeah it's a single!


----------



## DAS (Jan 13, 2004)

*Nice garage!*

Andy,

Kick-arse garage, man. The garage of my dreams!

I would qualify to be a candidate for a roommate; 6 bikes.

Now, can you sneak into Terminaut's garage and take some pics?


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

*Beer List*



jaxpaw said:


> I can recognize the Corona, Newcastle, Blue Moon, and is that Amstel Light? But how about a run down of what else is in there?
> 
> Very impressive garage. Is your Seven a SS?


From Left to Right

Sam Adams-Winter Lager
Sam Adams-Holiday Porter
Corona 
NewCastle 
St Pauli-Dark BlueMoon-Belgium 
Pete's Wicked-WanderLust Cream Ale f

Second Shelf
WinterBraun
Pyramid-Hefeweizen
Downtown Brown
Sam Adams-Light
Sam Adams
Amstel Light
Heineken 1.5 Liter

Is the Seven a ss? What board are we on??? Just Kidding...yeah it's a single!


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

With all these pictures of really nice looking garages (some would better qualify as well-equipped bike shops) can anyone give me some advice as to where I should set-up shop? Here's the dilemma,

Garage- No. Up here in Canada the temperature drops to -40C and colder, I'd rather not leave my bike out in those conditions. No, the garage is not heated.

Shed- No. The backyard is way too small as is and the largest shed I could fit back there would be cramped at best. 

Inside- Doubtful. There is one place in my house that does not have carpet, lineolium or wood (kitchen, and I'm not wrenching in the kitchen). There is a closet for the furnace/air conditioning that is concrete but I can hardly fit a bike in the door. The entire basement is finished and carpeted.

So where do I wrench on my bike without worrying about ruining the house?!?!

Any advice would be appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## iattackthedarkness (Jan 14, 2004)

*here is mine...*

It kinda pales in comparison to some of these though, but it works for me.


----------



## iattackthedarkness (Jan 14, 2004)

*one more pic*

from the door


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Enough holds on that rock wall of yours?  j/k


----------



## iattackthedarkness (Jan 14, 2004)

hey, it is great winter training, and as far as the holds, look closely and you see the tape markers, not all are used at once. the worst part is that i don't have much space to work with.


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

iattackthedarkness said:


> from the door


Is that a homemade H-bar on the bike leaning up against the climbing wall?

Details please 

Nice stuff


----------



## iattackthedarkness (Jan 14, 2004)

*yeah, it is...*

a ghetto fab copy of a h-bar in 4130. i must say, they work great. jeff jones is on to something!


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

*Term's garage*



DAS said:


> Andy,
> Now, can you sneak into Terminaut's garage and take some pics?


I have actually been in Tern's garage and it is more of a matter of crawling in than sneaking in. He just collects too much stuff. CD's, Frisbee's, Darts, car wheels and every other thing that can be done outside the house.

When are you heading down again?????


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

*What about on the ceiling of your rooms?*



Upandatem said:


> So where do I wrench on my bike without worrying about ruining the house?!?!
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> Cheers.


We used to store our surfboards on the ceiling of our rooms when I lived walking distance to the beach. Maybe you can find a way to "lay them down on the ceiling?"

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Mine'sAPint (Dec 23, 2003)

Crap, if my wife sees this thread I'm in real trouble. I don't even recall seeing my workbench for a month or so. I'm gonna try and clean things up tomorrow, I'll try and take some before and after shots as incentive


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

*Crowded House*

I recently got rid of the Hot Tub that was in my bike hut, so now I have room for alot more crap. I cant wait to have a barn and room to sprawl out.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Here's Mine*

No cars here, just bikes, bike tools and a woodshop. My wife is still ticked that I told her that her new SUV had to stay in the driveway just like her old car and my truck. Hey, a guy has to have his boundries......right. I have a bike office too, but no pictures of that. Nine bikes between the office, shop and the vacation bike which I keep in Colorado. I am working on cutting the number by at least 3, I need to finance the SS 29r project and I'm tripping on bikes..... terrible problem.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Mattman said:


> I am working on cutting the number by at least 3, I need to finance the SS 29r project and I'm tripping on bikes..... terrible problem.


Nice!
BTW, I love the Kamikaze skateboard you got there.
When I was 12, I walked neighborhood dogs for $.50 a walk to earn the the $40 needed to buy one from Price Club (now Costco). I rode it into the ground!


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

combo bike shop,workout room dog kennel.


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

all these workshops are impressive, well most of them anyway. i have a great space but it does multiple duty as a storage shed, garden shed, paint shed, and bike shed. but i'm hoping to, overtime, move some of those duties to other things and make it a real workshop for me.

these have definitely given me some ideas. 

i also noticed only one with an apron hanging. how many folks actually use an apron while working on their bikes?


----------



## FreezeThawCycles (May 21, 2004)

*used to a dining room...now a bike shop*

https://freezethaw.com/photos/aptstitchw.jpg

here is a panoramic shot of the freeze thaw cycles state college operation...hopefully will be getting a new home in august before sswc05 on the 20-21...more info to come, but we should be throwing some sort of open house party deal for anyone making the trip to ride the rocks of central pa

when we moved in this was supposed to be a dining room...now it is set up as a full service shop. since this pic was taken i scored a park double headed pro stand, pretty sweet...thru the archway over on the right is our living room, there are 24 wheels hanging above the couch from hooks. my girlfriend lives with us and is surpisingly ok with the bike stuff, she does ride a rigid 1x1 though...its pretty hard to explain the place to non bike geeks though...our landlord's view on it is a whole different story....

justin
freeze thaw cycles, state college pa
www.FreezeThaw.com


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

moschika said:


> i also noticed only one with an apron hanging. how many folks actually use an apron while working on their bikes?


I do, about 50% of the time.
It say's, "Salsa" on it, so it's much tougher than just a regular apron. 


I like having an extra 3 pockets that are easy to get to.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Kamikaze dog walker*



Padre said:


> Nice!
> BTW, I love the Kamikaze skateboard you got there.
> When I was 12, I walked neighborhood dogs for $.50 a walk to earn the the $40 needed to buy one from Price Club (now Costco). I rode it into the ground!


This one is in good shape Padre, and if you come walk my dog a few times it can be yours.

Seriously, I think it means more to you than me, It was a garage sale find about 10 years ago. If you would like it I'll let you have it, gratis.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Mattman said:


> This one is in good shape Padre, and if you come walk my dog a few times it can be yours.
> 
> Seriously, I think it means more to you than me, It was a garage sale find about 10 years ago. If you would like it I'll let you have it, gratis.


I just wish my dad had told me how cheap I was letting the neighbors off!
I'll be charging you $.75 instead of $.50, so save up!
Sweet, we'll have to hook up again to ride when you get your niner built (or sooner)!


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

moschika said:


> all these workshops are impressive, ...........i also noticed only one with an apron hanging. how many folks actually use an apron while working on their bikes?


So what are you trying to say?

Actually, it may be my apron you saw and, I've never actually worn it. It arrived in the mail the day after I finished my last bike build. However, it is a nice Park Tool apron and I expect I will use it plenty in due time.

My wife tolerates me spending time working on bikes better, if I dont ask her .............be sure and pretreat that bike grease when you wash my clothes........... Yes, grease......on that shirt you just bought me.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*$1 raise*



Padre said:


> I just wish my dad had told me how cheap I was letting the neighbors off!
> I'll be charging you $.75 instead of $.50, so save up!
> Sweet, we'll have to hook up again to ride when you get your niner built (or sooner)!


So if it takes you 15 minutes to walk the dog around the block once, and you will charge me $.75 instead of $.50 you have managed to up your hourly wage by $1 per hour since you were 12. You are in the right line of work my friend


----------



## DAS (Jan 13, 2004)

*No apron*

i also noticed only one with an apron hanging. how many folks actually use an apron while working on their bikes?[/QUOTE]

No Apron for me. I have a hard enough time just figuring out what the right tool for the job is. (Shut up, Sparty!)

And, the grease and blood always washes out.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

fixgeardan said:


> combo bike shop,workout room dog kennel.


If you let him out he won't leak all over the garage floor


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

6 bikes, My Roomate's Motorcycle and I can still get my Full-Size pickup in there (when I put everything away).


----------



## iattackthedarkness (Jan 14, 2004)

*shop stool*

does anyone have one of these?


----------



## VoltesV (May 26, 2004)

*What you can find in my garage...*

Hi folks--First time posting to this forum. I've been riding forever, but I tried my friends SS a couple week ago for the first time and was immediately hooked! I've been lurking on this board and now this particular forum. Looks like a need a few more bikes compared to some of you!









This is a recent pic of my 'shop'. Not pictured: 1995 AMP B-3/F-2/D-1; 1986 Cannondale R400. Coming soon: single speed of some sort (am I even allowed to post in this thread without one?!)









Slightly OT, I know, but I have to keep the garage tidy so I can also park my car and truck (that's my LandBruiser back there) in there, too. The truck is bullet-proof and I highly recommend the SportWorks hitch rack (not pictured). The M3 is a dream to drive and gets its share of track time, schedule permitting. Cheers...


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

VoltesV said:


> The truck is bullet-proof and I highly recommend the SportWorks hitch rack (not pictured). The M3 is a dream to drive and gets its share of track time, schedule permitting. Cheers...












No No, now this is bulletproof. Protection against 7.62mm M60 rifle rounds @2750ft/s.


----------



## canadian-clydesdale (Oct 13, 2004)

32seventeen said:


> I have a seperate ajoining room for bike storage, otherwise I would not be able to move in the garage. I do keep a car in there ya know!


I am green with envy, that is a sweet setup (i noticed the derailer allignment tool {gearie content!})


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

VoltesV said:


> The M3 is a dream to drive and gets its share of track time, schedule permitting. Cheers...


 M3s at the track scare me

They give me nightmares.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

Pete said:


> M3s at the track scare me
> 
> They give me nightmares.


no kidding. any idea of the total damage?

no bike garage now (snif) but at least a artsy fartsy pic of all the bikes:


----------



## VoltesV (May 26, 2004)

Pete said:


> M3s at the track scare me
> 
> They give me nightmares.


Nice ride you've got there. What'll that thing do on the front straight at Laguna before braking into the hairpin?


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

SlowSSer said:


> any idea of the total damage?


 Around $20k of damage due toa manufacturing defect, which he initially negotiated down to $8k, and then at a later date BMW finally copped to the defect and he got his money back.

Then it happened again.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

VoltesV said:


> What'll that thing do on the front straight at Laguna before braking into the hairpin?


 Around 120 over the crest of "turn" 1 before braking into turn 2, with me driving. Faster in more capable hands.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

Pete said:


> Around $20k of damage due toa manufacturing defect, which he initially negotiated down to $8k, and then at a later date BMW finally copped to the defect and he got his money back.
> 
> Then it happened again.


damn. I guess the newest generation of M3 is off my wish list.


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

I didn't watch your video but it is safe to assume it's an M3 in a cloud of smoke due to a bad bearing spec...leading to holes blown through the engine and nearly every drop of oil either burning off on the exhuast or making the track more interesting?


----------



## VoltesV (May 26, 2004)

SlowSSer said:


> damn. I guess the newest generation of M3 is off my wish list.


Okay, we're getting a bit more OT now, but if you were seriously considering an E46 (latest gen) M3, it would be a good idea to educate yourself about the well-documented engine issues before writing the car off. There were a limited range of motors that did have issues and were repaired/replaced under a BMW service action (including mine). BMW then extended the engine warranty for all 2001, 2002 and 2003 M3s to 6yr/100k. The owners with problem motor are of course more vocal than those without, so realize it was a small percentage of overall cars.

Furthermore, as unfortunate as this situation may be for BMW, they are not alone. Honda had many of the motors in their S2000 blow-up, Porsche continues to have to replace motors in the 911 (not the turbo block models [Turbo, GT2, GT3], but the punched-out Boxster motor) for RMS issues, Mercedes-Benz and their brakes, etc., etc., etc. (in my best Yule Brenner voice). Does that mean that BMW, MB, Porsche and Honda should be avoided? Of course not.

Again, all I'm saying is make sure you have all the info before you make a decision.

Enjoy the ride...


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

not bashing bimmers- been a loyal bimmer fan/owner since I began driving. unfortunately, i cannot afford one at the moment and am driving a WRX (gasp! japanese!) and that definitely is great that they "enhanced" the warranty, especially for a car that is made to be driven damn hard. I test drove a few used M3's (not current generation, obviosuly), and the test drives proved this to me.

im not totally writing BMW off, as the M5 is still my absolute dream car, reguardles of $, but the current issues dont give consumer confidence. hell, I'll still be drooling when the next generation M3's come out with the GT3 V8 in them...assuming BMW does as always and has their inevitable race trickle-down tech into their "civilian" cars.

edit: we did get way off topic! but, damn, I love bimmers.



VoltesV said:


> Okay, we're getting a bit more OT now, but if you were seriously considering an E46 (latest gen) M3, it would be a good idea to educate yourself about the well-documented engine issues before writing the car off. There were a limited range of motors that did have issues and were repaired/replaced under a BMW service action (including mine). BMW then extended the engine warranty for all 2001, 2002 and 2003 M3s to 6yr/100k. The owners with problem motor are of course more vocal than those without, so realize it was a small percentage of overall cars.
> 
> Furthermore, as unfortunate as this situation may be for BMW, they are not alone. Honda had many of the motors in their S2000 blow-up, Porsche continues to have to replace motors in the 911 (not the turbo block models [Turbo, GT2, GT3], but the punched-out Boxster motor) for RMS issues, Mercedes-Benz and their brakes, etc., etc., etc. (in my best Yule Brenner voice). Does that mean that BMW, MB, Porsche and Honda should be avoided? Of course not.
> 
> ...


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

YuriB said:


> I don't know what I was thinking - my guess is the asbestos in the linoleum in the house went straight to my brain. Sheet I'm giddy to get home and get crackin and a kegulator would be a perfect finish piece! Now if I can only find a Micky's tap...


Well I spent an exciting new years eve working on my workshop after putting my flu riddled wife to bed. I've still got some work to do - floor and kegulator most importantly but it's getting there. Herz ma crib and my whips fo now fo shizzle


----------



## smaxor (Dec 18, 2004)

*a little messy...*

I was supposed to organize this morning, but went riding instead....


----------



## smaxor (Dec 18, 2004)

*a little messy...*

I was supposed to organize this morning but went riding instead....


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Dec 23, 2003)

*Is that Litespeed an Arenburg???............*



SlowSSer said:


> no kidding. any idea of the total damage?
> 
> no bike garage now (snif) but at least a artsy fartsy pic of all the bikes:


If so kewl, I just got one w/105 on it and just pumped it up to
DA10. I still need to wrap the bars and put the 28 tires on and 
then it'll be ready to roll. I use it as a trainer and long group rides.
I just traded in a Tuscany for the C-dale to race now that I got
the Arenberg. I bought it new but I think it is a left over 02
but not sure, what year is yours?

Sorry for the gearie stuff but there also is a red fixie in there too.

- *VÈÑÍ VÍÐÌ VÌÇÍ ™.*


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

I live in a townhouse with another student, who thankfully let me use our little 'breakfast nook/dining room' as the designated bicycle work area. There's stuff for other projects there too...normally the little card table is temporary tool/part storage. My tools are on the floor in the little bag.

I also get to use the locked storage room outside for the rest of the bikes and larger parts, such as the gimp wheel in the background and my molten saddle.

The Schwinn is the roommate's, while the rest are mine. The orange Raleigh on the floor is the latest project, set to start at any moment.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I really like that stool! I keep stealing one of my kids stools when I work on my bikes. Was that just an old frame that you cut up, or was it custom made to be a stool. It looks like just an old frame that had the stays bent way out to be more stable. The best part is you can adjust the height depending on what you are doing.

Mark


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

*OT about Bimmer & WRX*



SlowSSer said:


> not bashing bimmers- been a loyal bimmer fan/owner since I began driving. unfortunately, i cannot afford one at the moment and am driving a WRX (gasp! japanese!) and that definitely is great that they "enhanced" the warranty, especially for a car that is made to be driven damn hard. I test drove a few used M3's (not current generation, obviosuly), and the test drives proved this to me.


Noting the drop in consumer confidence after the bout with the bad bearings in the M3...certainly you're aware of a certain issue with the tranny in the WRX.

Unlike BMW, Subaru hasn't quite lived up to expectations when it comes to the 2nd gear explosion. $4K later, my little brother's tranny is now resting in my shed, and she/he isn't pretty. There has even been discussion (amongst suby owners) about a lawsuit against Subaru for the tranny "defect" vs. the type of driving their WRX adverts lead cosumers to believe is acceptable in the car.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

bikeny said:


> I really like that stool! I keep stealing one of my kids stools when I work on my bikes. Was that just an old frame that you cut up, or was it custom made to be a stool. It looks like just an old frame that had the stays bent way out to be more stable. The best part is you can adjust the height depending on what you are doing.
> 
> Mark


Those are cool...one of the local shops has one. They told a guy how much it would take to fix his bike, and he said, "keep it." So they cut apart the rear triangle and made a stool like that.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

VÈÑÍ VÍÐÌ VÌÇÍ ™ said:


> If so kewl, I just got one w/105 on it and just pumped it up to
> DA10. I still need to wrap the bars and put the 28 tires on and
> then it'll be ready to roll. I use it as a trainer and long group rides.
> I just traded in a Tuscany for the C-dale to race now that I got
> ...


,

yes, it is an arenberg. mine's built up all ultegra with some bling stuff- easton full carbon fork, deda stem, velomax wheels. its great for long rides.

sorry for the gearie content as well!


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

smudge said:


> Noting the drop in consumer confidence after the bout with the bad bearings in the M3...certainly you're aware of a certain issue with the tranny in the WRX.
> 
> Unlike BMW, Subaru hasn't quite lived up to expectations when it comes to the 2nd gear explosion. $4K later, my little brother's tranny is now resting in my shed, and she/he isn't pretty. There has even been discussion (amongst suby owners) about a lawsuit against Subaru for the tranny "defect" vs. the type of driving their WRX adverts lead cosumers to believe is acceptable in the car.


definitely aware of the limitations on the WRX tranny, including the possibility of bad synchros, and the fact that the closer to 300hp you get, the more potential for disaster.


----------



## Mine'sAPint (Dec 23, 2003)

Finally got the garage (or at least the bike portion thereof) cleared up a little. No comments on the state of the walls/floor - it's a rental place and I count myself lucky to have somewhere to keep my bikes warm and dry


----------



## DAS (Jan 13, 2004)

*bike rack?*

Where does one obtain a bike rack? I mean the type that you park your bike in, as pictured here. I aspire to have one in my garage.


----------



## Mine'sAPint (Dec 23, 2003)

DAS said:


> Where does one obtain a bike rack? I mean the type that you park your bike in, as pictured here. I aspire to have one in my garage.


I made mine out of PVC piping. I mostly followed the instructions on this webpage:
http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/bikerack/makerack.htm

I turned mine the other way up since it seemed more stable backed up against the wall that way. I'd also suggest allowing more space between bikes than they have. Didn't bother cementing mine and it's only fallen apart once


----------

